# Canadian Forces Recruiting Status



## MrWicked (21 Jun 2010)

Alright well I have been going through the standard procedures to join the Canadian Forces since April. I originally put in for Artillery, Infantry and Armored Soldier... All of these trades closed... I then changed my trade choice to Signal Operator and Aerospace Control Operator... All of these trades closed as well... as of last week... The only available choices for me are in the Navy... Personally I don't think I would enjoy the Navy... I don't overly like being on boats for extended periods of time, I do get motion sickness and I just don't see it as my ideal trade...

Now they told me if I was to choose a Navy trade I am basically guaranteed a job... but I don't think its right for me.... I have done my Aptitude, my Medical Examination, my Interview and my Aircrew medical exam.. 
and I was told if I don't change my trade choices to an open trade they will close my file as of July 1st.... Which means id have to start from scratch next year...

Why are they threatening to close my file so quickly? my buddy had his file held for about a year back in 2009... I know I scored well on my aptitude, and my medical and interview were great... so whats the deal....
This is at the Barrie recruiting center... Are there hiring quota's they cannot go over for specific regions? would I be better of trying a recruiting center in a different region? 

I currently have selected a navy occupation as a new choice last Friday... although I'm not sure it was the right thing to do, I am debating calling in tomorrow and telling them to cross navy off the list... That these are the trades I will accept and that's all.. or am I better to join navy... get my foot in the door and then switch down the road...

Thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

There are very few open trades and very few vacancies right now.  At the same time there has been no decrease in the number of people wanting to join.  If anything, the current economy may have increased the number of people asking about joining. Unfortunately for you and many others who may not match current service requirements because of trade preferences or other reasons, the Recruiting Centres have no need to maintain thousands of files for people who may be turning down the few offered jobs or not seeking the open trades. 

Do not count on the "getting in and switching" option, Occupational transfers can take years to achieve, if at all, and you'll be spending those years in a trade you may not enjoy.


----------



## MrWicked (21 Jun 2010)

I appreciate the response, what I am meaning to say is I am being told they the Canadian Forces has reached its hire limit for every trade except the Navy. I scored well on my Aptitude and was told I can choose any of the jobs on the list... although since then those trades have apparently closed. Leaving nothing but Navy trades left.

Do other locations have other trades open outside of the Navy? is its a regional limit sort of deal? or on a national level.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Trades are declared open or closed on a national level. 
.


----------



## MrWicked (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the reply... so I suppose I will have them close my file and then resubmit an application in a few months.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Jun 2010)

I was like you, trades were closed or unavailable for a time that I thought were just delaying my future career. I went in and voiced my concerns, tried to switch to AC Op but he told me that even after the aircrew medical (Which we all know would take a month to book, then another month to clear) there'd be no point because of the limited spots. I asked him what was available NOW, he slided me a sheet with trades circled, obviously most were for the Navy.  I inquired about the stereotypical navy criticisms and was actually amazed to learn how it ACTUALLY works. For you it may be different due to motion sickness and what not but I picked two trades that I was actually interested in..and got a interview the next week, and a job offer the week after that. Helps to talk to the recruiters about your concerns.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (21 Jun 2010)

Right now alot of navy trades are hurting for guys, especially the naval ops trades which means that many of these trades are declared red for transfer outs.  This means it can be extremely difficult to acheive an occupational transfer once you are already qualified in said trade.  On the bright side, many of the naval ops trades issue spec pay, which means more money.  But ultimately you need to enjoy your choice as you may be stuck with it for a long time.


----------



## MrWicked (21 Jun 2010)

I have tried speaking to the recruiters on many occasions, the captain of the recruiting center knows me by name, but the desk clerks are not the most helpful bunch to deal with... there is one or two of them who are excellent but the rest don't want to do anything beyond there normal responsibilities to help you out with questions or concerns... 

I appreciate all of the comments guys. I currently have one of the Naval op trades as my choice but I don't know if I am going to accept it, It is a huge lifestyle change and a large portion of my life I would be giving up ( family wise )  to complete a job I don't know If I am totally set on...

Do we have any Navy members on this board who care to shed some light on the situation, I understand the navy is really nothing like most people think it is, and I also think I would adjust to the motion sickness after a period of time... but in terms of relocation, family and friends etc... what is it like? your cruising the open waters for months on end? to return home for a few short weeks just to head out and do it all over again?

I am close with my family and I am currently single but I do plan on having a wife and children at some point in time, can any one with a wife and children share there experiences? is it hard to deal with? how often would you see each other? etc.. I feel as if I take a job in the Navy I will be separating myself from the few family and friends I do connect with now. Is this true? or not.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Jun 2010)

MrWicked said:
			
		

> Do we have any Navy members on this board who care to shed some light on the situation, I understand the navy is really nothing like most people think it is, and I also think I would adjust to the motion sickness after a period of time... but in terms of relocation, family and friends etc... what is it like? your cruising the open waters for months on end? to return home for a few short weeks just to head out and do it all over again?



Not in the Navy, however... Think about it... You'll spend months on end on a small boat with hundreds of men...  Not my definition of "fun"


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Jun 2010)

MrWicked said:
			
		

> ? your cruising the open waters for months on end? to return home for a few short weeks just to head out and do it all over again?



From what I understand so far, and I'm sure someone will correct me but when you actually go to sea it's dictated by a schedule for that ship. I know some peoples first deployment (Sorry for wrong terminology if I'm wrong) was 1 month during the year, then 3 months the next, then 7 months their third.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (21 Jun 2010)

MrWicked, I just moved over to the navy after 15 years on the army side.  Though my job is one of the more coushier ones, from what I have observed, and the feedback I have gotten, the navy is a very very tough go.  I miss the green side, way more then I ever thought I would.

My personal opinion here...
I am not a big fan of the way the navy treats its new/lower ranking members.  And as you already noted, there can be many drawbacks owning to a hefty sailing schedule and ops tempo.

On the plus side, you will get the opportunity to visit many places around the world while sailing, and, as I mentioned above, likely some spec pay depending on your trade.  But make no mistake about it.  Its a tough go.


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Jun 2010)

Mr Wicked.  Don't do something you feel like you will not enjoy.  This is your career.  Your army bound like myself, wait it out.  My  :2c:


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 Jun 2010)

Yes do something you enjoy, I was in the exact same boat, applied for Infantry, Armoured, closed, closed, went for signal op and it was open at the time but just didn't feel right about it, interesting trade though but I was sure some other applicant wanted it more than I did.

So here was the solution, I talked to the Reserve unit, they are screaming for guys in Combat arms, I had almost everything to choose from so I picked Combat Engineer, and this was also a way to get my foot in the door and get a taste of Army life.

From reading the forum I see no Combat arms are open until April 2011 anyways so why not do something you enjoy and check back with Reg to see whats available in April 2011, and if it's Armoured put in for a transfer to Reg, at least by then you probably wont have to go through the who "process" all over again.

Just a note, Iam not suggesting "using" the Reserves as a means to get in, but if your that eager to get into a trade go speak with the Reserve recruiters and see whats available. I believe the process is the same but I don't think they have as many applicants as Reg. :2c:


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> There are very few open trades and very few vacancies right now.  At the same time there has been no decrease in the number of people wanting to join.  If anything, the current economy may have increased the number of people asking about joining.



I am not qualified to offer advice. But, Mr. Wicked asked for thoughts and opinions.
I would take whatever job I could get, and be satisfied.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I am not qualified to offer advice. But, Mr. Wicked asked for thoughts and opinions.
> I would take whatever job I could get, and be satisfied.



Obviously, YOU have never had the misfortune to deal with service members who felt trapped in the wrong trade, were unable to transfer out because of service restriction on current or desired trades, and were not in a position to take their release with economic viability.  This is NOT the same as working at a local call centre while waiting for the local factory to be hiring again. The potential administrative and disciplinary problems that might arise are also ours to deal with - and that is what those with that experience are trying hard to avoid through giving real advice, not folk wisdom.

Mariomike, you need to start finding a lane based on your own experience and staying within it.  You attempts at "wisdom" do not necessarily fit with service expectations or norms of service life.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You attempts at "wisdom" do not necessarily fit with service expectations or norms of service life.


  I was going to say something along these lines.  Mariomike, being in the military is great, but there is a lot of sacrifice involved.  Time away from loved ones....duties..courses you are to give 100% of your effort on.  Being involved at work and being keen is key to being successful in your career. 
   For someone who hates his or her job, all of the expectations of you become a heavy/ stressful burden on the member, his family and his unit.
  Don't just pick a trade and be glad to have a paycheck.  Pick the trades you are truly interested in and wait out.

 I've been there, done that, and have a shitty t-shirt to show for it.  
COD


----------



## MasterInstructor (21 Jun 2010)

I am very new in the Navy, just arrived in Esquimalt. 

As far as moving etc, Navy is the best in my opinion. It is one of the reasons why i choose Navy. In the Navy %95 of the time you have 2 choices, Halifax or Esquimalt. Both are beautiful coast cities... And from WHAT I HEAR once you make your home port selection you spend majority of your career in one coast. I have talked to people who were in West cast for 20 years, 10 years... That is a great advantage for a military family. No moving every 3-5 years. In the Army, there are many more bases that you can be posted... And some are worse than others. I think being in the Navy is much better for family, for your child who does not need to find new friends and move every 3-5 years... 

Being away from home, I can not comment on that because I have no experience, I have been told average is 4-5 months a year over your career with some years more than other depending on ships routine... 

That being said, do not join Navy thinking you wanna switch to Army. Learn more about Navy and think about it...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Jun 2010)

I don't know the age of some of you who are 'waiting it out' but I will pass on something. I was set (in 1981 at 18 yrs old) to be an airplane mechanic. I had been accepted to a College in North Bay and had an application in to the then CAF to join as an aero-engine mechanic. I was told a minimum 18 month wait. The good recruiting sargeant (who NEVER lies) told me there was a Navy trade quite similar called stoker and that if I wanted, I could re muster after my QL5 (which meant squat to me then). Long story short, I have never looked back. I still have a weak spot for aircraft but when I look back on the cumulative knowledge and experiences of 28 years on 7 different vessels and 5 'shore' postings, I would do it ALL again. The Navy.....hell, the CF isn't for everyone. Every job has it's pitfalls. If going to sea and seeing places you may never have seen, and getting paid to do it is the downside, then so be it. As for being on a ship full of men - That's a Tony Quinn song at the Lower Deck in Halifax and nothing more. 
This is your decision - You have lots of info - Use it and best of luck!


----------



## Pusser (21 Jun 2010)

Ahh, Tony Quinn.  It's been awhile since I've heard him sing.  He always put on quite a show and he's ex-Navy to boot!

After 28 years in the Navy, I feel I can offer a little advice on the subject.  As others have said DO NOT pick something you're not sure of, especially in hopes of re-mustering to another occupation later.  Nothing in life, let alone the CF, is that simple.  I've had to deal with too many subordinates who picked an occupation that was offered right now instead of one that was right.  It will just make you bitter and twisted and you'll end up very unhappy.

Having said that, be sure that you make an informed decision.  All branches of the CF have there good and not-so-good parts.  Is life at sea difficult and uncomfortable?  Yes, it can be.  However, given the choice, I'll take my "rack" in a ship over sleeping on the ground in the field anyday, even if I do have to tie myself in when things get rough.  Proper toilets are more appealing to me than port-a-potties or defecating in a bag (although the cold water splash up your backside when it's rough can make you re-think that!).  Regular showers are also a plus.

Motion sickness is another issue.  There's no good indicator of who is going to succumb or not.  Myself, I had terrible car sickness as a child.  Long car trips for me were sheer hell (until we discovered Gravol).  Sea-sickness seems to be different.  It can depend on the class of ship (some pitch and roll differently than others).  It can depend on which ocean (waves in the Pacific are different than those in the Atlantic).  And, it very much depends on the individual.  Some never get sick (although I think they're lying), others are only sick for the first little while.  Others have a constant "uggy" feeling.  Myself, if we sail on good day, I won't get sick no matter how rough it gets.  However, if we sail directly into rough weather, it will take about a day for me to get my sea-legs.  The lesson here: catch the pre-sail weather brief and decide if you want to take a bonamine tablet or not.  Another popular solution is the band-aid thing behind your ear (secretes a chemical, the name of which escapes me, to combat motion sickness).  This is also known as a West Coast Command Badge. ;D

Are you away from home a lot?  No more so than in the Army.  They exercise in the field.  We exercise at sea.  With the exception of deployments to the other side of the world (and only one ship at a time is usually on one of those), most trips are from about a week to 59 days.  You're usually home for several weeks if not months between trips.  Plus, there are shore postings.  Overall, yes, you'll be away from time to time, but not so much that you can't have a family life or be involved in your community.  I have a wife and two kids and I coach sports and lead a scout troop.  However, marrying a strong, independant woman has certainly helped in that department :nod:  The fact that she has readily-transferrable job skills that are much in demand doesn't hurt either!

For me the choice was simple:  toilets vs digging a hole, sheets vs smelly sleeping bag, cutlery and china vs boil in a bag.  Finally, as one Army friend of mine put it, in the Navy you get to see the world and see interesting things (although ships never seem to tie up in the good parts of town).  In the Army, you get to see the world as well, but you're always stuck in the woods.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Now, compare that to this list filtering the "in demand" occupations in the Job Explorer today (21 Jun):

Aerospace Control Operator
Electronic-Optronic Technician - Land
Engineering Officer
Land Communications and Information Systems Technician
Marine Engineering Mechanic
Marine Systems Engineering Officer
Medical Technician
Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Naval Communicator
Naval Electronics Technician (Radar)
Naval Electronics Technician (Sonar)
Nursing Officer
Pharmacy Officer
Social Work Officer
Sonar Operator

The only way to get accurate information to to talk to a recruiter. Keep in mind that what they will say about open trades is effective from their most current information - and that information WILL change before you finish processing.


----------



## Steel Badger (21 Jun 2010)

Folks

Please be advised: the list that Stacked postd is out of date. Not Stacked's fault,but the forces.ca site is not up to date

Just as an example: Cook, Naval Wpns tech and Vehicle tech are closed and have been for some time. The same for Med tech and associated med trades....although there are some med type positions available through the NCM Subsidized education program.

If you want to know what trades are actually open please call your local CFRC!

We have  pointed out the problems with the available trades list on the site to our COC, so I understand the frustration. Talk to a recruiter and they can tell you what is or is not still available.

Yes I know, shock and horror that we ( CFRG ) get things wrong sometimes.....   kinda like the Army recruiting poster that some bright spark redid by replacing pictures of the proposed MGS with Panthers!


----------



## Steel Badger (21 Jun 2010)

Stacked:

As a military career counsellor I have access to the the up to date National Numbers. The list you posted bears little resemblance to the open trades as of this date.

As I said, the site's list is not the current vacancy list. The one you posted includes trades that have been closed for almost a month.  So please take it from me: the site is wrong.

If you want to know what trades ARE open, contact your CFRC.

And yes, we have pointed out to CFRG HQ that the site needs updating.


----------



## Steel Badger (21 Jun 2010)

There  does seem to be a disconnect. Could be many things, including that a timely provision of updated vacancy lists to teh on-line wallah's did not occur.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (21 Jun 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Motion sickness is another issue.  There's no good indicator of who is going to succumb or not.  Myself, I had terrible car sickness as a child.  Long car trips for me were sheer hell (until we discovered Gravol).  Sea-sickness seems to be different.  It can depend on the class of ship (some pitch and roll differently than others).  It can depend on which ocean (waves in the Pacific are different than those in the Atlantic).  And, it very much depends on the individual.  Some never get sick (although I think they're lying), others are only sick for the first little while.  Others have a constant "uggy" feeling.  Myself, if we sail on good day, I won't get sick no matter how rough it gets.  However, if we sail directly into rough weather, it will take about a day for me to get my sea-legs.  The lesson here: catch the pre-sail weather brief and decide if you want to take a bonamine tablet or not.  Another popular solution is the band-aid thing behind your ear (secretes a chemical, the name of which escapes me, to combat motion sickness).  This is also known as a West Coast Command Badge. ;D



I've been sick on pretty much every trip I made and even earned a nickname for it... Some days, Bonamine doesn't do squat for me, I have more chances with the Command Badge.

I have fond memories of transporting the R22R from Kingston, Jamaica to Leogane, Haiti in average weather. Most of them were too proud to take any medication even though we had boxes full of pills at the brow. : Lets just say that by 2100 every sink, gash can and heads were occupied and a good part of our plastic bag reserve was gone... The few I convinced to take the Bonamine thanked me later when they met me in the flats...  :nod:


----------



## MrWicked (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks guys you have given me a ton of information, that is not readily available anywhere else.  I appreciate all of the comments especially the detailed posts from members with actual navy experience..

I will go ahead with my Navy interview and take a look at what is being hired in the reserve unit. And I will make a final choice from there.

Thanks again!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Jun 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Ahh, Tony Quinn.  It's been awhile since I've heard him sing.  He always put on quite a show and he's ex-Navy to boot!
> 
> After 28 years in the Navy, I feel I can offer a little advice on the subject.  As others have said DO NOT pick something you're not sure of, especially in hopes of re-mustering to another occupation later.  Nothing in life, let alone the CF, is that simple.  I've had to deal with too many subordinates who picked an occupation that was offered right now instead of one that was right.  It will just make you bitter and twisted and you'll end up very unhappy.
> 
> ...



Good info to read up on, thanks for the post, puts perspective on things. Especially since I leave Nov 22 for BMQ to be a nesop


----------



## mwc (21 Jun 2010)

Would it be wise to apply say tomorrow if i am interested in a Combat arms position and would like to start next spring? given all the application examples in other threads, most people generally wait  8-12 months. I'm  finishing college next spring and would like to start within 2-4 weeks after i graduate.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2010)

If the trade you want is closed, the CFRC may not even let you start the application.


----------



## Otis (21 Jun 2010)

Wow, if this were a highway, we'd have a 50 car pile-up!

I have never seen SO many people out of thier lanes and so few IN their lane trying to get everyone on track!

Air Force guys advising about life in the Navy, non-recruiting types telling MCC's what we're hiring ... holy crap what a s@#*-show!

Here's my  :2c::

Stacked, the online recruiters specialize in very general information to try to deflect a large percentage of the silly questions we get at the centres - allowing us to spend more time actually hiring and processing. Unfortunately, they don't always have time to check the most up-to-date numbers for positions (especially at the speed jobs have been disappearing this year)

The poster who wrote about the Navy and stated that your family's life will be more stable is completely correct; but so is the one who said that it's not for everyone. I have ALWAYS advised people to search their own hearts and priorities ... if you NEED a job, can't afford to wait, and the CF is your best option, maybe taking a job you didn't prefer is the way to go (it seems to have worked out for Pat!) If, however, you have a passion for a certain job, can afford to wait, or can do something else while you're waiting, or have the ability to improve yourself and improve your chances while you're waiting ... then wait and do what you can to get the job when it becomes available.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Mr. Wicked asked for opinions. So, I gave mine as a former NCM.
> I took care to qualify it as my personal opinion only. That Mr. Wicked was not to take my opnion as advice.
> In spite of that, of all the advice given to Mr. Wicked from past, present and future members, you selected me for an underlined "stay in your lane" crack.
> Regards.



And I explained why your advice was unfounded and may have the result, if followed, of creating a very unhappy soldier.   Your experience as an NCM on the 1970s may not always reflect today's service conditions that will be the working environment for these young men and women inquiring about joining the Canadian Forces now.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And I explained why your advice was unfounded and may have the result, if followed, of creating a very unhappy soldier.   Your experience as an NCM on the 1970s may not always reflect today's service conditions that will be the working environment for these young men and women inquiring about joining the Canadian Forces now.



I understand and agree with you, Mr. O'Leary. And, Otis too. My comments were out of line.


----------



## Steel Badger (22 Jun 2010)

MWC, Moe is correct.

Unless you select a trade that is currently open, CFRC will not process your application.


----------



## mwc (22 Jun 2010)

aw darn, first i can't get into the reserves now this. I guess i'll keep trying


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> aw darn, first *i can't get into the reserves* now this.



Have you even applied yet?   

Besides, even if they started an application for you now, there is no guarantee you would start in the spring of next year.  Reserve or Reg Force.


----------



## CallOfDuty (22 Jun 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> aw darn, first i can't get into the reserves now this. I guess i'll keep trying


...orrrrrr....you could join the navy!   ;D


----------



## mwc (23 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Have you even applied yet?
> 
> Besides, even if they started an application for you now, there is no guarantee you would start in the spring of next year.  Reserve or Reg Force.


i went to 3 units in my general area (home/college) and there were no openings, i was told to go back in the fall.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> i went to 3 units in my general area (home/college) and there were no openings, i was told to go back in the fall.



For the trade you want.  That doesn't mean you can't join.


----------



## AshFromCan (24 Jun 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> Would it be wise to apply say tomorrow if i am interested in a Combat arms position and would like to start next spring? given all the application examples in other threads, most people generally wait  8-12 months. I'm  finishing college next spring and would like to start within 2-4 weeks after i graduate.



I applied for Infantry Soldier last fall and the CFRC took my application even though the trade was closed. They just made sure that I understood I wouldn't progress much past the CFAT and medical stage before spring 2010.


----------



## mwc (25 Jun 2010)

Where abouts are you in the process now?


----------



## AshFromCan (25 Jun 2010)

I was accepted. I start BMQ in August.


----------



## MrWicked (4 Jul 2010)

The person who did my interview told me, they will hold a spot for me, I called a week later and was told I was flagged for a job offer. I will get a call in a week from someone with an official job offer and details. 

The holidays kinda messed stuff up but its been about 2 weeks im calling them tommorrow.


----------



## sean m (8 Jul 2010)

Hey

I was wondering even if med tech and INT Op were different things , did not apply to either. some people would say it is a waste of time. I still am very much interested in doing both, since they are both fields I have interest in. Even though this may take more time, I still want to do it. Do you think this is possible.

Thank you very much


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jul 2010)

Not exactly sure what you are asking sean M, are you asking if you can apply for Med Tech and Int Op?  If so put them down as your first and second trade preference, whether they are hiring for those positions i have no idea.  My opinion is that it is better to wait till a trade you are interested in is open instead of taking the first available one with the hope that you can remuster later.  It is not easy to change trades.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2010)

Int Op is not open to Direct Entry.


----------



## sean m (9 Jul 2010)

Thank you very much for both of your posts. I was thinking of joining the reserves in INT while studying the be a Med tech at home, then applying to INT school and either later or earlier medical school for army Med Tech training. Hopefully working in both fields in different intervals in the year. would this be good? even if it make take more time?

Again thank you very much


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Jul 2010)

No,

If you join as an Int Op you are an Int Op. You can later change to Med Tech, and if accepted, you are a Med Tech.  If you then try to change back to Int Op you will probably be told to  STFU and hand out some more cepacol (jk to the real med techs).

You do not get to switch between jobs as you desire.  It is possible to fill any trade required positions and basically work outside your trade, but for jobs more complex than general duties you have to be more qualified than Pte/Cpl.

I suggest you read through the threads which describe how long it takes to get qualified in a particular trade in the CF.  Think 3+ years rather than six months.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (9 Jul 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for both of your posts. I was thinking of joining the reserves in INT while studying the be a Med tech at home, then applying to INT school and either later or earlier medical school for army Med Tech training. Hopefully working in both fields in different intervals in the year. would this be good? even if it make take more time?
> 
> Again thank you very much



The military isn't really like a James Bond movie where you go for jet training in the morning and then underwater demolitions after lunch.

When you sign up, you enter a single trade and generally do that job until you retire or conduct an occupational transfer. Occupational transfers are somewhat common but they're by no means fast. It's not unusual for the entire process to take over a year.

Also, if you were to OT out of Int Op to another trade, then try to OT back into Int Op you'd probably receive some really strange looks and I don't think it's likely you'd get the recommendation of your COC or PSO.

It would be in your best interests to do as much research as you can and pick a trade you really think would be a good fit for you. I'm on my third trade right now and it's basically like starting over every time.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> would this be good?



No.

You can't be a Int Op part of the year and a Med Tech the other. At this point, you should focus you energy on making up your mind.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jul 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for both of your posts. I was thinking of joining the reserves in INT while studying the be a Med tech at home, then applying to INT school and either later or earlier medical school for army Med Tech training. Hopefully working in both fields in different intervals in the year. would this be good? even if it make take more time?
> 
> Again thank you very much



You REALLY HAVE A HARD TIME ACCEPTING NO FOR AN ANSWER - I already discussed this with you in PM's and told you the same thing.  This really reminds me of the game that little kids play when they were told NO by mummy then go ask daddy to see if he'll say yes.  BTW, you don't apply to medical school to be a Military Medical Technician - you go there to be a physician.  Med Techs are trained at civilian colleges and the CF Health Services Training Centre in Borden.  If you want to study to be a paramedic on your own time, feel free.  Want to be a spook in the military, again, feel free.  Want to be a Med Tech, again feel free.  Just don't expect to be employed as both at the same time, switching hat badges as you feel the whim to.  

MM


----------



## sean m (10 Jul 2010)

Truly sorry for the confusion everyone. I am not writing what I mean correctly, what I mean to say is, is it possible to have a background in two things yet only work in one of them. 

Thank you very much


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Truly sorry for the confusion everyone. I am not writing what I mean correctly, what I mean to say is, is it possible to have a background in two things yet only work in one of them.
> 
> Thank you very much



Isn't that a REALLY obvious self-answering question?  Seriously.

You can have a background in a gazillion things.  You can only have 1 (one) trade in the CF.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (11 Jul 2010)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> The military isn't really like a James Bond movie where you go for jet training in the morning and then underwater demolitions after lunch.



Hahaha, this should be stickied. Best explanation I've seen yet, new signature.


----------



## sean m (14 Jul 2010)

I am sorry again but is it okay to ask to be explained what the security reasons would be for the canadian forces, if someone who wanted to join the forces and gain experience in areas the forces are looking for such as knowing knowing how to speak farsi pashto and arabic, would it be because they would be unsure if the person could become a double agent type or be converted to islam, or are they worried about the risk of the person while there?  Is this okay to ask or is this considered OPSEC. I ask because it is not exactly easy to pick up arabic, farsi etc just on a whim or simply in a class since it is a completely different language family from what we are used to. 

Thank you


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Jul 2010)

When are you just going to give it up on this Int question stuff you've been doing for months?  Like...seriously.  Give it a rest.

I can't remember how many times you've reworded the same friggin' question and said "sorry I didn't say what I mean right" or words to that effect.

Most people, you know, catch on after awhile.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

sean,

The CF does not simply recruit people because they want to learn a foreign language.  The CF trains people in languages when the CF has a requirement for them to learn those languages, and it is intended to employ them in positions where it would be inappropriate to use interpreters. If someone is already fluent in certain languages, they may be employed at times where that skill is useful, but there are no guarantees that will happen for any one individual.  For most other purposes, it's far more efficient to use locally hired interpreters.

If you want to learn a language, then do it.  But do not expect the military to offer you that training unless the CF first identifies a requirement for you to have it.


----------



## captloadie (15 Jul 2010)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> The military isn't really like a James Bond movie where you go for jet training in the morning and then underwater demolitions after lunch.



Aw man, and I was just going to apply to go to DHTC to become a superhero. Maybe I should give CSIS a try  >


----------

